# Pesky rust...this is gonna be tricky! Help!



## BLACK CROWN CUSTOMS (Oct 22, 2011)

How could i save this tank chain guard and forks? Lettering saveable?


----------



## BLACK CROWN CUSTOMS (Oct 22, 2011)

Were those chrome original? Is that why it's rusted the way it is?


----------



## jpromo (Oct 22, 2011)

That looks pretty pitted my good man! They were painted parts at one point but I don't know if you'll ever find an original finish under there. You can try leaving them in an oxalic acid (wood bleach) bath. I've done that on painted parts before but never parts with decals. They appear pretty far gone from the picture though. Oxalic acid will definitely help with the fenders.


----------



## shawn57187 (Oct 23, 2011)

As suggested, you can soak in oxalic acid. The decals are usually pretty sensitive to oxalic acid so they might be made worse by the soaking process. 

If the rust is very thick set and you don't mind losing the original decals, you could try using naval jelly to strip it down to fresh metal. Then you could fill in the pitting with bondo, followed by sanding and primer and then paint. I'm sure you could get reproduction decals.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 23, 2011)

I've seen these parts come up forsale pretty often and you might find originals to replace them with and not have to restore.


----------

